# Seperate Accounts with Seperate Logins on Apache



## ggormsen (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello, I am a web designer and have been building websites and hosting them with a national server company who uses Apache. I have had no problem with this, but now I have one.
I developed a website for a company who has an in house guy to do all the updates. He wants access to the files, which I have no problem with, but I don't know how to give him a seperate login that leads to just his files. I don't want to give him my login, as it leads to 4 other websites sharing the space. If he deleted a file in there, all heck would break loose.

Is there a way to give him a seperate login that goes straight to his files?
If so, how?

Thank you!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

You said that you use hosting through a company. I would contact their support and ask them. I am sure that you can do it. You would just need them to set up the login on the account, and then he should be all set.

Cheers!


----------

